# so they ate some remote buttons



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

Just wondering, how good are rats at pooping out all the stupid things they eat that they aren't supposed to. My tv remote fell under the couch and a button got chewed off in what seems to be tiny bites. General question though since they do like shredding lots of things and out in the urban wild will chew through walls, how good are rat digestive systems at passing non-food substances?


----------



## Tuncay93 (Jul 3, 2016)

I wouldn't worry mine ate a hole like 5cm. into a plexiglass sheet when it was just few months old and it was fine.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They should be fine  rats gnaw things down, rather then take real good bites. So they are usually quite fine.

My rats did the same...


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

Do you still use that? If so, how? hahahaha


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I keep my remotes away from my rats, lol. They will be fine.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually I have a question about something similar. One took a good chunk out of my tv remote. I came across a remote at a rummage sale. It was just the remote - no tv with it - so I bought it for the rats to play with during supervised out time. I have hesitated to give it to them because I don't know if its safe. Should I?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Grotesque said:


> Actually I have a question about something similar. One took a good chunk out of my tv remote. I came across a remote at a rummage sale. It was just the remote - no tv with it - so I bought it for the rats to play with during supervised out time. I have hesitated to give it to them because I don't know if its safe. Should I?


I think there is a difference in "won't really harm them" and "a safe good toy". I would not give it to them. There are so many much better toys out there. 




> Do you still use that? If so, how? hahahaha


lol luckily I only really use the obvious buttons like power, channel & volume. Though its an old tv and I haven't used it in forever and ever.


----------

